# New member, here for a good time



## Wooleybulley (Nov 10, 2012)

Hey everybody! New to this site and I like what I see so far. Little bit about myself; I work in northern Alberta and work 7 on 7 off so I have plenty of time to travel for snow boarding, this year my focus is back country riding and i am equipping my self with the gear ( abs pack, beacon, probe, shovel, and all gore tex riding gear) and the knowledge to hopefully not become a statistic ( ast1 course and outdoor class). Myself and my riding buddy have both bought sleds and are looking to hit up some back country, any suggestions would be greatly appreciated. Our first trip will be revelstoke with a group of sledders from work but more people are always welcome especially if you have some knowledge of the riding areas in revy. We will be the nov 30 to dec 4. Then going heli dec 14 and cat dec 15 followed by a few days of sled skiing in revy


----------

